# Why?



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Why in the heck would you haul hay 500 miles and sell it for $85 a ton delivered?









Large rd bales,don't look very solid.Be lucky to get 20 ton load.Medium quality alfalfa hay.

At $2.00 mile,$1000 frt = $50 a ton frt.

Net $35 a ton.









His fuel,truck and time must be free.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

It takes all kinds....even the dumb kind lol


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

Well unless he is crazy wealthy I would not worry about him to much, he probably wont make it through the summer, however I will say that I've seen people do some pretty stupid stuff and come out smelling like a rose.


----------

